# 2013 Billfish Blast Charity Event! Jan. 25-26 @Ocean Reef Club in Key Largo, FL



## twinpalms (Oct 11, 2012)

Twin Palms Center for the Disabled is a 501©3 non-profit organization, located in Boca Raton. This organization is dedicated to helping mentally challenged adults learn life skills that help them become more independent. Because of the skills, abilities and confidence that Twin Palms’ clients gain from participating in our programs, our clients’ families are able to sustain their own independence from the tremendous ongoing responsibility they have as caregivers to cognitively-delayed adult children. 

On January 25-26, 2013 Twin Palms will be having the 2013 Charity Billfish Blast at the Ocean Reef Club in Key Largo, Florida.

Twin Palms Center is asking for your support! We are looking for sponsors for this event as well as items to be donated for our raffle and/or auction. These items include, but are not limited to, Gift Certificates, Samples of products or donation. In exchange for your help, we will display your logo, as well as any items that you request to be displayed. 

We invite you to join us on our mission to help mentally challenged adults in Palm Beach and Broward County to reach their highest personal potential. Please do not hesitate to contact me at 561-391-4874 or [email protected] should you have any questions. You can also call the chairperson of the event Edgar Benes at 561-999-1993 or e-mail him at [email protected] 
Thank you for your support of our community!


----------

